# Infrastructure Bill Would Mandate Alcohol Monitors for All New Cars



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Mothers Against Drunk Driving (MADD) recommends that cars have a “driver monitoring system,” including “touch-based systems that can read your blood alcohol concentration through your fingertips and air-sampling systems that can test and isolate just the air exhaled by the driver,” according to a report from the group.



https://www.epw.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/e/a/ea1eb2e4-56bd-45f1-a260-9d6ee951bc96/F8A7C77D69BE09151F210EB4DFE872CD.edw21a09.pdf


----------



## u.nanimous (Nov 1, 2014)

No. No. No. NO!


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

This is one of the more 1diotic proposals. I'd have thought that common sense would eliminate it from the bill - but I guess it's too much to expect common sense from congress these days...


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Rank safety-ism. Not a challenge for the masked.


----------



## Takairtas (Sep 12, 2021)

I think this is a great bill. Alcohol monitors in cars are a great start to keep you safe on the roads. There will be fewer drunks on the roads; thereby, there will be fewer accidents and deaths. I think it's a great idea. I understand the outrage of some about this. Are there people who like to drive drunk? 
I also had an alcoholic in my family who loved to drive drunk. I was scared to death that he would kill someone. Fortunately, now he is undergoing treatment at fherehab.com, and I no longer need to be afraid. This bill will intimidate many, and that's great.


----------

